# Hier gibt's Infos & News zum Beta-Start.



## Madaa (7. September 2008)

Ich bitte alle User des Forums hier nur bestätigte News zu posten, damit der Thread übersichtlich bleibt und auch wirklich Hilft.

Ich kann mich nicht auf www.war-europe.com einloggen oder registrieren?! 

Wichtig: Habt ihr bereits einen Account, dann müsst ihr nicht einen neuen erstellen sondern hier euren Beta-Key eingeben: http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/ oder http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/ _Hinweis: Vorher Cache löschen._

Wenn ihr es geschafft habt, euren Beta-Key abzuschicken, dauert es einige Zeit bist ihr die Bestätigungsmail bekommt. Ich konnte bisher nichts weiter zu dem Thema finden, es warten aber mehrere auf diese Email, ihr seid also nicht allein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt Probleme mit dem Login /Registrieren. Fehlermeldungen beim Loginversuch mit Code 1103, 300 oder 414 sind derzeit normal. Der Service wird außerdem immer wieder deaktiviert.



Tipps für die Registrierung auf www.war-europe.com:

-Direktlink: http://www.war-europe.com/#/registration/

-Achtet darauf, dass ihr eure Email-Adresse klein schreibt, da es sonst eine Fehlermeldung wegen des Formats auftaucht.

-Sollte im Bild, wo man einen Code eingeben soll, nichts stehen, dann gebt einen beliebigen Code ein, später wird man nochmals gefragt und dann sollte einer drin stehen.


Wie kann ich patchen?

Der Patch ist jetzt scheinbar zum download frei gegeben. Also alle die ihren Beta-Key eingeben konnten, bzw. alle closed-Beta-Tester können ihn nun runterladen. (190M.
Dazu muss man einfach nur die WAR.exe starten und sich mit seinem Aktivierten Open-Beta-Account anmelden.


Offizielle News zum Beta-Start:



> Wie wir zuvor erwähnt hatten wurde das Account-Validierungssystem aufgrund von technischen Wartungsarbeiten offline geschaltet. Im Laufe dieser Arbeiten wurden Teile des Datenbankservers ersetzt, sowie Verbesserungen an der Software durchgeführt, um die Leistung zu erhöhen. Unsere Techniker sind dabei, diese Arbeiten abzuschließen.
> Im Zuge dieser Verbesserungen veröffentlichen wir heute um 16:00 Uhr MEZ eine neue Registrierungsseite für die Codes. Auf dieser neuen Seite wird es eine Verzögerung zwischen Eingabe und der Bestätigung des Accounts geben, doch ihr werdet binnen weniger Minuten eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten.
> 
> Solltet ihr gestern einen Account registriert und bereits eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten haben, so könnt ihr dem darin enthaltenen Link ab 16:00 Uhr folgen, um die Aktivierung abzuschließen. Solltet ihr keine Email erhalten haben, so befolgt die oben erwähnten Anweisungen, um den Code erneut einzugeben.
> ...



_Quelle: http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de116&lang=de_



Für die die es geschafft haben und sich fragen auf welchem Server sie spielen sollen:



Brachial schrieb:


> [DE] Averland  <-- Soll laut Sterntaler Open RvR werden (Rest der Server ist Kern System)
> [DE] Carroburg
> [DE] Egrimm
> [DE] Galrauch
> ...






Mfg de Madaa


----------



## BrinMilo (7. September 2008)

Ich kann mich nicht auf www.war-europe.com registrieren!!!

Keine Sorge, die Registrierung auf war-europe.com wurde vorrübergehend deatkiviert. Später des heutigen Tages sollte es wieder gehen. Übe dich in Geduld.


----------



## Nessaiia (7. September 2008)

BrinMilo schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht auf www.war-europe.com registrieren!!!
> 
> Keine Sorge, die Registrierung auf war-europe.com wurde vorrübergehend deatkiviert. Später des heutigen Tages sollte es wieder gehen. Übe dich in Geduld.



Na, Du hast das oben aber sicher ganz gelesen, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. September 2008)

Madaa schrieb:


> Ich bitte alle User des Forums hier nur bestätigte News zu posten, damit der Thread übersichtlich bleibt und auch wirklich Hilft.
> 
> Mfg de Madaa



Der Rest wird gelöscht.


----------



## BrinMilo (7. September 2008)

Entschuldige Carcharoth, aber ich würde gerne zu Nessaiia antworten:

Natürlich habe ich deinen Anfangspost aufmerksam gelesen. So aufmerksam, dass mir aufgefallen ist, dass du bei Registrierungsproblemen lediglich auf möglicherweise entstehende Fehler eingegangen bist. Mir ist jedoch aufgefallen ist, dass die Registreirung komplett deaktiviert wurde, darauf wollte ich nur hinweisen. Wenn mann hinzufügt, dass die sie die Problemstellungen unterschieden haben, ergibt mein Post schon Sinn (Anfangs war dein erster Satz: "Ich kann mich nicht auf www.war-europe.com einloggen!!!" nicht, wie jetzt: "Ich kann mich nicht auf www.war-europe.com einloggen oder registrieren!!!"). Keine Attacke. Kein Meckern. Nur eine Rechtfertigung. Ich danke für die Aufmerksamkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Madaa (7. September 2008)

BrinMilo schrieb:


> Entschuldige Carcharoth, aber ich würde gerne zu Nessaiia antworten:
> 
> Natürlich habe ich deinen Anfangspost aufmerksam gelesen. So aufmerksam, dass mir aufgefallen ist, dass du bei Registrierungsproblemen lediglich auf möglicherweise entstehende Fehler eingegangen bist. Mir ist jedoch aufgefallen ist, dass die Registreirung komplett deaktiviert wurde, darauf wollte ich nur hinweisen. Wenn mann hinzufügt, dass die sie die Problemstellungen unterschieden haben, ergibt mein Post schon Sinn (Anfangs war dein erster Satz: "Ich kann mich nicht auf www.war-europe.com einloggen!!!" nicht, wie jetzt: "Ich kann mich nicht auf www.war-europe.com einloggen oder registrieren!!!"). Keine Attacke. Kein Meckern. Nur eine Rechtfertigung. Ich danke für die Aufmerksamkeit
> 
> ...



Ich zumindest habe verstanden, worauf du hinaus wolltest und habe es dementsprechend angepasst.

Btw. kleines Update mit Tips für die registrierung.


----------



## Sterntaler (7. September 2008)

Hallo,

zunächst einmal möchte ich mich für die Verspätung entschuldigen. Aber wenn dieser Vormittag dazu beiträgt, den Headstart und den Launch sauber ablaufen zu lassen, war er es unbedingt wert.

Wenn ihr bereits einen Account auf www.war-europe.com habt, braucht ihr keinen neuen zu erstellen. Dann reicht es, euch einzuloggen (was zugegebenermaßen ein Geduldsspiel ist im Moment) und euren Code einzugeben. Nutzt dafür den zweiten Link aus unserer News.


----------



## Phobius (7. September 2008)

Das sind zwar keine Bestätigten News aber eventuell hilft es jemand:

Browserübersicht - Welcher Funktioniert bei der Registrierung

Internet Explorer: Funktioniert, aber 414 Error 
Opera: Funktioniert, aber 414 Error 
Firefox: Nur schwarze Seite mit Logo -> Geht nicht!
Chrome: Bis zur zweiten ja, dann fehlt der Next-Button -> Geht nicht!

Der 414 Fehler ist durch den Server von GOA bedingt. Ich tippe hierbei mal auf Überlastung.


----------



## Madaa (7. September 2008)

Phobius schrieb:


> Das sind zwar keine Bestätigten News aber eventuell hilft es jemand:
> 
> Browserübersicht - Welcher Funktioniert bei der Registrierung
> 
> ...



Was genau funktioniert nicht? Ich bin gerade dabei zu versuchen einen 2. Acc zu erstellen und hab bei Schritt 3 die 414 meldung. 
Also bitte etwas genauer, dann pack ich das oben noch mit rein.


----------



## Brachial (7. September 2008)

Info für die ehemaligen Closed Beta Tester und die bereits regestrierten Open Beta Tester - patchen ist nun möglich (Open Beta Client Patch ist 190 MB groß).
Ich meld mich wieder wenn ich weiß ob die Server ebenfalls online sind.

So hier noch eine weitere Info:
Bis auf "Averland" sind alle weiteren Open Beta Server sogenannte Core Server (also Standard) - Averland ist Open RvR Server (also für die WoW'ler = PvP Server).


----------



## Madaa (7. September 2008)

Phobius schrieb:


> Das sind zwar keine Bestätigten News aber eventuell hilft es jemand:
> 
> Browserübersicht - Welcher Funktioniert bei der Registrierung
> 
> ...



Das kann so nicht stimmen, ich habe bisher alles mit Firefox machen können (nach vielen 414 Meldungen). Also bitte diese Meldung nochmal prüfen.^^


----------



## Bunnybaby (7. September 2008)

naja, bei mir funktioniert firefox schon!
allerding auch 414 fehler.

Und die keys gehen soweit ich das von nem freund und nen paar forumeinträgen gehört hab auch net. sowohl pre-CE pre-SE als auch verloste, also alle.


----------



## Dilan (7. September 2008)

Ihr habt wohl den sinn des threats net verstanden. Das is kein spam oder "ich frag ma unnötigen misst" threat. Hier ist NUR absolut NUR für neue aktuelle und SICHERE infos zu den log-in dingen.


----------



## Gromthar (7. September 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zunächst einmal möchte ich mich für die Verspätung entschuldigen. Aber wenn dieser Vormittag dazu beiträgt, den Headstart und den Launch sauber ablaufen zu lassen, war er es unbedingt wert.
> 
> Wenn ihr bereits einen Account auf www.war-europe.com habt, braucht ihr keinen neuen zu erstellen. Dann reicht es, euch einzuloggen (was zugegebenermaßen ein Geduldsspiel ist im Moment) und euren Code einzugeben. Nutzt dafür den zweiten Link aus unserer News.


Ah, dank Dir. Kaffee habe ich ausreichend um mir das Warten zu versüßen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brachial (7. September 2008)

[DE] Averland  <-- Soll laut Sterntaler Open RvR werden (Rest der Server ist Kern System)
[DE] Carroburg
[DE] Egrimm
[DE] Galrauch
[DE] Kemmler

[EN] Alarielle
[EN] Bulrok
[EN] Ellyrion
[EN] Karag Dron
[EN] Karag Orrud
[EN] Karag-Hirn
[EN] Karak-Norn
[EN] Worlds Edge Mountains

[ES] Bilbali

[FR] Athel Loren
[FR] Brionne
[FR] Couronne
[FR] Har Ganeth

[IT] Gorthor

So damit könnt ihr schon mal sehen auf welchen Servern ihr euch tummeln wollt (Stand Open Beta)

Bei Release werden Server mit-
Personennamen= Rollenspiel
Provinznamen= Open RvR (PvP Server)
Städtenamen= Kern System Server (wer bisher alle FAQ's über WAR gelesen hat weiß das dies das eigentlich geplante System ist)

Open RvR (oder PvP) Server Regeln: Jeder Spieler ist IMMER RvR Flagged (also PvP ist immer an).
                                                      Einzige Gebietsaußnahmen = Tier 1 Gebiete und die Hauptstädte (außer die Hauptstadt wird angegriffen).
                                                      Es gibt keine RvR Buffs (auch nicht in den eigentlichen RvR Gebieten).
                                                      Highlevel Spieler werden "geHühnert" wenn sie Low Tiers betreten.


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Brachial schrieb:


> ..
> [EN] Karag-Hirn
> ..



Geiler Name.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. September 2008)

Stadtnamen sollen RP Server, Gebietsnamen sollen open RvR Server und Charakternamen sollen Core Server werden.. angeblich - dann würde das aber hinkommen.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (7. September 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Stadtnamen sollen RP Server, Gebietsnamen sollen open RvR Server und Charakternamen sollen Core Server werden.. angeblich - dann würde das aber hinkommen.


Städtenamen -> Core
Provinznamen -> OpenRvR
Personennamen -> Roleplay


----------



## Davincico (7. September 2008)

Um den Beta-Key eingeben zu können, muss man einen NEUEN Account machen? Oder kann man den schon erstellten Account benutzen?


----------



## Nerimos (7. September 2008)

Kann man weiter benutzen.


----------



## Madaa (7. September 2008)

Davincico schrieb:


> Um den Beta-Key eingeben zu können, muss man einen NEUEN Account machen? Oder kann man den schon erstellten Account benutzen?



Versuchen sich mit dem Vorhandenen hier: http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/ einzuloggen.


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Neue NEws

Sicherlich habt ihr alle unsere Nachrichten über die Registrierungsseite und den Patchprozess verfolgt. Einige von euch sind im Laufe des Tages in diesem Zusammenhang auf Probleme gestoßen. Wir sind uns dieser Probleme bewusst und arbeiten an einer Lösung.

Wie wir in einer vorangegangenen Nachricht geschrieben haben, kann es beim Verbinden mit unserem Kontosystem zu Timeouts kommen (Fehlermeldung 414). Die Verbindung zwischen der Webseite und unserer Kontodatenbank braucht noch etwas Optimierung. Unsere Techniker arbeiten daran und leider bremst diese Arbeit den Prozess noch zusätzlich ab. Wir erwarten in Kürze deutliche Verbesserungen.

Ein Missverständnis besagt, dass jeder einen neuen Account benötigt. Dies trifft nicht zu. Wenn ihr bereits einen Account auf www.war-europe.com besitzt, braucht ihr nur noch euren Code auf dieser Seite einzugeben.

Einigen von euch wurde während des Registrierungsprozesses gesagt, dass ihr Code abgelaufen ist. Wir suchen momentan nach der Ursache dieser Fehlermeldung. Ihr könnt euch sicher sein, dass der Code gültig ist und bleibt.

Es kann passieren, dass der Patcher seine Arbeit einstellt. Unser technisches Team arbeitet an einer Leistungssteigerung des Patchers und einige ihrer Änderungen können dazu führen, dass die Verbindung zwischen eurem Client und unserem Patchserver kurzzeitig abbricht. Wenn dies eintrifft, startet den Patcher bitte neu, er nimmt seine Arbeit am Beginn der Datei wieder auf, die herunter geladen wurde, als die Verbindung verloren ging.

Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten und arbeiten an einer Verbesserung der gesamten Situation.


----------



## Madaa (7. September 2008)

Davincico schrieb:


> Wieter gequotet, Frage nochnicht beantwortet





Madaa schrieb:


> Das patchen funktioniert nicht!
> 
> -Den Patch wird man erst runterladen können, wenn die Server on sind. (Hab was von 14 Uhr gelesen, aber richtet euch eher auf späten Nachmittag oder Abend ein)
> 
> ***update*** Der Patch ist jetzt scheinbar zum download frei gegeben. Also alle die ihren Beta-Key eingeben konnten, bzw. alle closed-Beta-Tester können ihn sich nun runterladen (190M.




Das nächste Mal bitte Augen aufmachen, ich edittiere die ganze Zeit den ersten Beitrag, damit man keine Fragen stellen muss oder den ganzen Thread durchstöbern muss. 

Ganz ehrlich, 3 Mal hier eine bereits beantwortete Frage reinstellen ist mehr als nur peinlich.


----------



## Noxiel (7. September 2008)

Langsam ist meine Geduld zu Ende. Die nächsten User die trotz der Aufforderung nur Infos zu posten, doch wieder zum Spam und Fragen ankommen, bekommen eine Verwarnung.


----------



## Nerimos (7. September 2008)

_From: James_EAMythic

Hey all,

I just wanted to let you know that GOA is hard at work right now to correct these issues. I'm busy with the US side of things but I'll do my best to work with their community team to keep you all informed.

The EU Open Beta servers should be opening shortly as they make final preparations. Thanks for your cooperation everyone, we know how excited you are to get in and play WAR!

Thanks _


----------



## cynir (7. September 2008)

Registrierung völlig geschlossen.

Login derzeit nicht möglich, wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten.

Naja, zumindest keine 414er mehr


----------



## Madaa (7. September 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Langsam ist meine Geduld zu Ende. Die nächsten User die trotz der Aufforderung nur Infos zu posten, doch wieder zum Spam und Fragen ankommen, bekommen eine Verwarnung.



Ich muss hier auch echt mal ein dickes Lob aussprechen, dass hier immer wieder so schön gründlich gereinigt wird. Vielen Dank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (7. September 2008)

Hallo liebe W.A.R Community, bitte vergewissert euch das ich die richtigen Ports geöffnet habt, sowie die neueste Version des Macromedia Flash Player's. In wenigen Minuten werden die Login-Server wieder verfügbar sein und der Timeout Error 414 sollte durch einen Bugfix behoben sein. Beachtet auch das GOA noch an der Optimierung der Server-Systeme arbeitet und somit noch nicht vollständige Leistung erreicht hat. Mit freundlichen 

quelle: War-Welten IRC


----------



## Jerberan (7. September 2008)

neue news :

Der Moment, auf den ihr alle gewartet habt, ist gekommen: Die europäischen Server von Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning öffnen ihre Pforten für den offenen Betatest! Jetzt ist es an euch, den Patcher zu starten und auf die Server zu stürmen! Alle Tester aus der Closed Beta haben sofort Zugang, alle anderen werden in Wellen eingelassen.

Für die deutsche Community stehen zunächst fünf Server bereit:
Averland
Carroburg
Egrimm 
Galrauch
Kemmler


Bekannte Probleme:
Charakternamen können nur das englische A-Z Alphabet ohne Sonderzeichen oder Umlaute enthalten.
Alle Open Beta Server laufen mit dem Standard-Regelwerk – es sind keine Open RvR oder Rollenspiel-Server verfügbar.
Die Sprachausgabe ist nur auf Englisch enthalten. Ein optionaler Download mit Sprachausgabe für die restlichen Sprachen wird später nachgereicht.


Es ist uns von GOA eine Freude, WAR nach Europa zu bringen – wir sehen uns auf dem Schlachtfeld! WAAAAGH!!


quelle:http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de109&lang=de


nur ist die registrierung dummerweise immernoch geschlossen


----------



## Arben (7. September 2008)

So, habe gerade meine Bestätigungsmail bekommen, dauert grade zwar etwas lange alles, aber zumindestens scheint sich etwas zu tun.


EDIT:

Unserer Registrierungsserver sind momentan wegen einer kurzen Wartung nicht erreichbar. Während der Wartung werden alle noch offenen Registrierungsprozesse abgearbeitet, bevor der Server wieder zur Verfügung steht.

quelle: warwelten IRC


----------



## Xynam (7. September 2008)

Hallo liebe War Freunde ,

Ich habe gerade gelesen das es Ports zu öffnen gibt.
Nur welche sind das ,da es in keinem Post erwähnt wird so fern meine alten Augen mich nicht täuschen.
Danke jetzt schon mal.
Und großes Lob an den Info-Fluß.



> Hallo liebe W.A.R Community, bitte vergewissert euch das ich die richtigen Ports geöffnet habt, sowie die neueste Version des Macromedia Flash Player's.


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

MagnusK schrieb:
			
		

> Originally Posted by MagnusK
> 
> Account registration and Open Beta key authentication is currently unavailable. We took down the servers in order to be able to process the queues more efficiently and will bring them back online as soon we're finished with this work.
> 
> ...



Von WarhammerAlliance.com


----------



## Capsaicin (7. September 2008)

> Hallo,
> 
> dieser Beitrag ist keine Ausrede, warum die Accountseite solche Probleme macht und es tut mir leid, wenn es so rüber kommt. Dass dort der (nahezu unpassierbare) Flaschenhals liegt, ist unumstritten.
> 
> ...



Sterntaler auf war-welten.de (http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showpost.php?p=4152169&postcount=21)


----------



## Degronas (7. September 2008)

> Hallo,
> 
> zunächst möchte ich mich für die lange Wartezeit und die Probleme mit der Aboseite entschuldigen. Ja, es war vorhersehbar, dass sie Probleme macht und ja es ist kein guter Plan, sowas am selben Tag zu machen. So wurde durch die Fehler der Seite aus einem normalen Stresstest des Systems ein Stresstest für euch.
> 
> ...





Auf die Frage wie lange es noch dauert:



> Es ist ein IT-gleich. Leider machen mir die Techniker keinen Zeitabgaben.
> 
> Erfahrungswertschätzung sagt: 40 bis 80 Minuten
> 
> ...




Quelle: http://woforum.gamona.de/thread.php?postid=70056#post70056


----------



## Dannie (7. September 2008)

Habs gerade nochmal ausprobiert einfach nur ein "undefinied" stand da als Fehlermeldung xD


----------



## Degronas (7. September 2008)

> Ich bin nicht offline, ich war nur eine zeitlang nicht aktiv im Forum, weil ich gerade am Übersetzen war.
> 
> Meine Zeitangabe hat sich (natürlich) zerschlagen. unglücklich
> Die technischen Teams sind aber weiterhin am Arbeiten.
> ...



Quelle: http://woforum.gamona.de/thread.php?thread...er=0&page=9


----------



## Masao (7. September 2008)

wow das war etz wichtig oder was omg echt postet halt alles von ihm lul


----------



## Glun (7. September 2008)

> _Original von Sterntaler_
> Ich bin nicht offline, ich war nur eine zeitlang nicht aktiv im Forum, weil ich gerade am Übersetzen war.
> 
> Meine Zeitangabe hat sich (natürlich) zerschlagen.
> ...



stand: Heute, 22:26


immerhin Sterni sagt das immernoch mit Hochdruck gearbeitet wird...


quelle Gamona Forum


----------



## Drornur (7. September 2008)

Glun schrieb:


> stand: Heute, 22:26
> 
> 
> immerhin Sterni sagt das immernoch mit Hochdruck gearbeitet wird...
> ...



Lüge!


----------



## cl0wn123 (7. September 2008)

die neusten Sterntaler-Posts (übersichtlich von Admin gemacht)..wird geupdated!!

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=278317


----------



## Cosmic142 (7. September 2008)

> Noch nichts Neues. Wenn es nicht so pessimistisch klänge, würde ich sagen "Geht schlafen und versucht es morgen erfirscht erneut."
> 
> Wir sind auf alle Fälle noch eine Weile hier und arbeiten weiter.



Sterntaler 23:33
edit:
@derbolzer

Gamona


----------



## Patso (8. September 2008)

Wie wir zuvor erwähnt hatten wurde das Account-Validierungssystem aufgrund von technischen Wartungsarbeiten offline geschaltet. Im Laufe dieser Arbeiten wurden Teile des Datenbankservers ersetzt, sowie Verbesserungen an der Software durchgeführt, um die Leistung zu erhöhen. Unsere Techniker sind dabei, diese Arbeiten abzuschließen.
Im Zuge dieser Verbesserungen veröffentlichen wir heute um 16:00 Uhr MEZ eine neue Registrierungsseite für die Codes. Auf dieser neuen Seite wird es eine Verzögerung zwischen Eingabe und der Bestätigung des Accounts geben, doch ihr werdet binnen weniger Minuten eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten.

Solltet ihr gestern einen Account registriert und bereits eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten haben, so könnt ihr dem darin enthaltenen Link ab 16:00 Uhr folgen, um die Aktivierung abzuschließen. Solltet ihr keine Email erhalten haben, so befolgt die oben erwähnten Anweisungen, um den Code erneut einzugeben.

Vielen Dank für eure Geduld.


alsio um 16.00 uhr gehts dann vielleicht endlich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

Ich post es einfach mal hier:



> (…) Like I said earlier, this is not an excuse for GOA. We had a number of conversations with them today about everything that happened. GOA messed up and their CEO has apologized and promised to do better going forward. While this isn’t enough to mollify everyone it’s still a good start. It’s just a shame that we had to wade through hours and hours of anger, frustration and bile to get where we are now. None of the actors in this little play came out of this unscathed and only those people who took these problems for what they were or who were able to register their disappointment/unhappiness/complaints without resorting to foul language, threats, etc. can hold their heads up high.
> 
> Oh what a night…



Mythic scheint sehr sauer zu sein. Falls GOA am 18. oder am Headstart nochmal abfuckt, wird das hoffentlich Konsequenzen haben.


----------



## Madaa (8. September 2008)

So update, habe jetzt mal alte Infos rausgenommen, da diese vielleicht den ein oder anderen verwirren könnten.


----------



## Madaa (8. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Valdarr (8. September 2008)

Madaa schrieb:


> /push



Ein paar Anmerkungen:

Bitte stellt sicher, dass ihr den richtigen Link benutzt habt. Das ist http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de. 

Stellt sicher, dass ihr den richtigen Code verwendete. Die Codes für die OpenBeta beginnen mit dem Prefix "PCOB01”, “WARPBE” oder “WARPBF”.

Stellt sicher, dass die angegebene E-Mail-Adresse auch wirklich diejenige ist, die ihr bei der Registrierung auf unserer Webseite verwendet habt.

Überprüft bitte, ob Mails von uns nicht im Spamfilter hängen bleiben.


Nachdem ihr die Bestätigungs-E-Mail erhalten habt, wird es noch einmal etwas dauern, bis der Authentifizierungsserver des Patcher die Infos über eure Aktivierung von der Datenbank erhalten hat.

Obwohl ich (noch) keine Aussage erhalten habe, wie lange die Mails auf sich warten lassen können, erscheint mir persönlich 3 Stunden als schlechtes Zeichen. versucht es dann doch lieber noch ein weiteres Mal.



Und zu der untergegangenen Frage zum Releasetag @ Wolfslord:
(Ich bemühe mich alles zu lesen, aber das ist hart  ) 
Wir haben aus den letzten beiden Tagen gelernt. Diese neue Accountseite ist vielleicht noch keine Lösung, aber ein Fortschritt. Im Theater heißt es, wenn die Generalprobe versaut wird, wird das Stück ein voller Erfolg.
Ich möchte keine leeren Versprechungen machen, bin aber sicher, dass die nächsten Tage noch weitere Fortschritte bringen (müssen). 

__________________
Kai "Sterntaler" Schober
Deutscher Community Manager


42

Dieser Beitrag wurde 1 mal editiert, zum letzten Mal von Sterntaler: Heute, 19:37.


gamona


----------



## dw.Hooker (8. September 2008)

Valdarr schrieb:


> Ein paar Anmerkungen:
> 
> Bitte stellt sicher, dass ihr den richtigen Link benutzt habt. Das ist http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de.
> 
> ...


----------

